# I'm Back!



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Good Morning! It's been a while, but I'm back. Works still busy, but hey, I'm here! I just moved into the great city of Boston, and I found out right away that city water sucks and my betta has passed  My 75G and other tanks are still at home in mansfield, but they will be here soon.

Hope to be around more!

Justin Trask


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey - welcome to Boston !
When I moved from Norton to Randolph (just south of Boston), I faced similar issues with the change in water quality.
At least back then, Norton water is/was liquid rock - nice hardness, stable pH, great for Central American cichlids, livebearers, and Rift Lake fishes. Not so nice for apisto's and discus 
Randolph water (and Boston water ) is cotton-candy soft. Soft Soft Soft. But, since Boston still has lots of old buildings, old infrastructure, and old LEAD pipes, they crank up the pH before the pump the tap water. So your water will probably leave the tap at a pH of 8-9, but soon settle in at a pH of 6-6.5 (or even lower) unless you buffer it appropriately. 
Personaly - I've moved to mostly soft-water fishes. Lots of dwarf cichlids, rain-forest fishes, etc. Not as many tanks of CA cichlids and Rift Lake fish. The means less messing with the water - oh, and I try to keep the water changes small-ish and frequent, so I'm not putting in too much 'high pH' water into the tank at once - this seems to keep the pH pretty stable, but I will admit that Randolph water isn't quite as "jacked" as Boston water - my pH starts out just above 7, not 8+....

The good news - there's alot of good "fish people" in Boston. The Aquarium Society ( www.bostonaquariumsociety.org ) is a pretty active club (they have free monthly meetings and are having an all-day auction this November) and there are a few really good stores around (Skipton's in Boston, Lovely Pets in Quincy, and Uncle Ned's out west in Millis come to mind)


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey!

I love love Lovely Pets. Been going there for years. Havnt had a chance to check out skiptons yet. You say you're from Norton? I spent me whole life in Mansfield until now. Mymother was born and raised in Randolph. Small small world.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Bad water in Boston? Reminds me of a song.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------

